# my first 416 SS bolster



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 6, 2018)

double SS bolster press fit with black G10 spacers
laminated Hitachi white steel with ss cladding


----------



## ecchef (Dec 6, 2018)

Good job! Really flows nicely.


----------



## Barmoley (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks very good and like it would be comfortable in hand.


----------



## inferno (Dec 7, 2018)

Any reason you used 416 instead of 300 series or any other 400 series or 17-4 or similar?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 7, 2018)

inferno said:


> Any reason you used 416 instead of 300 series or any other 400 series or 17-4 or similar?



yes, it's what I use for slip joint folders, 416 processes efficiently , machines, grinds and polishes well
I definitely don't want to use a 300 series, and 416 is readily available.

regards


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 7, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Good job! Really flows nicely.





Barmoley said:


> Looks very good and like it would be comfortable in hand.



thank you


----------



## inferno (Dec 7, 2018)

i like to work with ti 6al4v. its more gray than all SS, it polishes like a MF. 

I feel it gives the impression of being more exclusive than SS since its a color that almost no person have seen in real life. 

the regular 6al4v is 35-40hrc. and wont go harder. it will harden if you try to drill it with regular drills though. i use hardmetal drills for kitchens and bathrooms (i dont know what these are called in english) to drill 6al4v and they will not stop ion ti imo. of course you have to employ the low speed/high feed method. but still.


----------

